
Develop inside a container with the Okteto CLI - pchico83
https://github.com/okteto/okteto
======
pchico83
The Okteto CLI lets you develop inside a container, no matter if it is running
locally or in a remote cluster. The main advantages of developing inside
containers are:

\- replicability: development containers eliminate the need to install your
dependencies locally, everything is pre-configured in your development image.

\- fast inner loop development: native builds inside your development
container are faster than the docker build/redeploy cycle.

\- less integration issues: your development container reuses the same
variables, secrets, sidecars, volumes, etc... than your original deployment.

